# Un pezzo che casca a fagiuolo



## demoralizio (7 Settembre 2012)

Volevo condividere con voi questa perla, secondo me racchiude tanti concetti letti in questo forum. La scissione, la comunicazione, l'individualità. I Tool sono un po' ermetici, infatti ogni canzone può nascondere diversi significati e l'autore si vede bene dal dichiararne uno.

[video=youtube;a1I6pFbwhWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1I6pFbwhWU[/video]


Testo originaleTesto tradottoI know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away 
Mildewed and smoldering. Fundamental differing. 
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion 
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication 
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so 
We cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication. 

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down 
No fault, none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to 
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over. 
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication 

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between, 
And the circling is worth it. 
Finding beauty in the dissonance. 

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away. 
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting 
I've done the math enough to know the dangers of our second guessing 
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication. 

Cold silence has a tendency to atrophy any 
Sense of compassion 
Between supposed lovers/brothers 
Io so che i pezzi combaciavano perchè 
li ho visti mentre si staccavano 
ammuffiti e corrosi, fondamentalmente diversi 
la pura intenzione giustapposta metterà in moto 
le anime di due amanti in atto 
disintegrandosi mentre va avanti 
testando la nostra comunicazione 
la luce che alimentava il nostro fuoco 
adesso ha creato un buco tra di noi quindi 
non vediamo l'ora di raggiungere un fine 
storpiando la nostra comunicazione 

io so che i pezzi combaciavano perchè 
li ho visti mentre crollavano 
nessuna colpa, nessuno da incolpare, 
questo non vuol dire che io non desideri 
puntare il dito, incolpare l'altro, 
guardare il tempio che si scoperchia 
rimettere assieme i pezzi, 
riscoprire la comunicazione 

la poesia che nasce dal quadrare noi 
e dal cerchiarci, ne vale la pena 
trovando la bellezza nella dissonanza 

c'è stato un tempo in cui i pezzi combaciavano 
ma io li ho visti mentre si staccavano 
ammuffiti e corrosi, 
strangolati dalla nostra brama 
ho fatto i conti abbastanza da conoscere 
il pericolo di una seconda supposizione 
destinata a frantumarsi a meno che noi non 
cresciamo e rafforziamo la nostra comunicazione 

il freddo silenzio ha la tendenza ad atrofizzare 
ogni senso di compassione 
tra presunti amanti/fratelli


Alcuni studi che hanno fatto su questo pezzo:
- http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/33646/ (inglese)
- http://3rdeye.forumfree.it/?t=773608 (italiano)

Spero vi piaccia, il testo ovviamente da poco tempo a questa parte ha assunto per me un significato diametralmente diverso a prima.

Av salut!


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Decisamente (e disgraziatamente) molto adatto.

Grandi i Tool :up:



Per me oggi sta cadendo a fagiuolo questa.
Decisamente meno raffinata e cripitca, ma oh se ci sta!

[video=youtube_share;Qc4MaSt9010]http://youtu.be/Qc4MaSt9010[/video]


_Tra migliaia di persone sicure per fedeltà
dagli occhi come diamanti
che strano dovevo cadere con te
davvero speravo in qualcosa di meglio.
C'è che ho poca fortuna in amore
non merito certe avventure
da poco da niente
da fine stagione.
C'è che nella mia vita
no non voglio padroni
e con te
con te voglio farla finita.
Domani
stasera
ti lascio un messaggio domani
adesso ti scrivo così
Vai via dalla mia vita
basta
con te voglio farla finita
nella mia vita
detesto i tuoi giri e i tuoi guai.
Oh quante parole sul tema l'infedeltà.
Ho voglia di andare a dormire da sola
sognarmi sdraiata con creme
su spiagge infuocate dal sole d'oriente
C'è che nella mia vita
no non voglio padroni
e con te
con te voglio farla finita.
Domani
stasera
ti lascio un messaggio domani
adesso ti scrivo così
Vai via dalla mia vita
basta
con te voglio farla finita
nella mia vita.
Ti lascio un messaggio
domani stasera._ 

Qualcuno sta per ricevere una pedata che lo consacrerà definitivamente estraneo alla mia vita.​


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Decisamente (e disgraziatamente) molto adatto.
> 
> Grandi i Tool :up:
> 
> ...


.... adesso capisco un paio di cose.... pat pat cara!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Minchia se fanno cagare i Tool.


----------



## demoralizio (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia se fanno cagare i Tool.


I gusti... però hai dato un'occhiata al testo di questa canzone?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> I gusti... però hai dato un'occhiata al testo di questa canzone?



Si. E tu hai dato un'occhiata a questo?

[video=youtube;O7YpCzJYaiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7YpCzJYaiU[/video]

Testo a video.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... adesso capisco un paio di cose.... pat pat cara!


Una delle due cose che hai capito è sicuramente che sono una dannata ostrica; l'altra non è difficile da immaginare 

Grazie per il _pat pat_, me lo prendo tutto


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. E tu hai dato un'occhiata a questo?
> 
> Testo a video.


Guardato e ascoltato, però non ho capito se sia un'incitazione o un tentativo di dissuasione.

O nessuna delle due cose


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Guardato e ascoltato, però non ho capito se sia un'incitazione o un tentativo di dissuasione.
> 
> O nessuna delle due cose


Non pretenderai mica che mi metta a spiegare gli Slayer, vè?


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non pretenderai mica che mi metta a spiegare gli Slayer, vè?


Io non pretendo mai, tutt'al più chiedo con gentilezza


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

Seppur in maniera alternativa, mi permetto anch'io. 
A _fagiuolo_ per oggi (e non solo).


Questa mattina
già non ricordavo più in che modo le mie dita suonassero questa chitarra che era, per me, il tuo corpo. 
Già non ricordavo più cosa provassi tutte le volte che accarezzavo i tuoi capelli.

Ormai non ricordo se i tuoi occhi fossero marroni o neri, 
come la notte o il giorno in cui abbiamo smesso di vederci. 
Ricordo solo che pioveva e che noi siamo rimasti fermi lì, davanti alla fermata della metro. 

Però facendo un enorme sforzo riesco ancora a vedere il tuo sguardo in   ogni specchio di ascensore che la notte mi portava fino al cielo.
Ma era il cielo di motels d'inverno, dove si promette qualcosa di così effimero... 

Ormai non ricordo più nè il tuo sorriso, nè la tua fretta di baciarmi, 
nè quale bottone della tua camicia sbottonassi per primo, 
nè la rumba che ballavi per me le volte che desideravi rubarmi il sonno.

Dicono che il tempo e l'oblìo siano come fratelli gemelli,
 e che avvertirai "di troppo" proprio le cose di cui invece, un tempo, sentivi la mancanza.

Ma che colpe ho io, se ormai non ricordo?

Però facendo un enorme sforzo riesco ancora a vedere il tuo sguardo in   ogni specchio di ascensore che la notte mi portava su fino al cielo. 
Ma era il cielo di motels d'inverno, dove si promette qualcosa di così effimero...  
e così eterno.

Ma ormai non ricordo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non pretendo mai, tutt'al più chiedo con gentilezza


Si. Cioè, non si possono spiegare gli _Slayer. 
_
Sarebbe come se mi chiedessi gentilmente di camminare sulle acque.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Cioè, non si possono spiegare gli _Slayer.
> _
> Sarebbe come se mi chiedessi gentilmente di camminare sulle acque.


Mi pare troppo, persino per un maschio alfa.

Mi limiterò ad augurarmi che demoralizio sia più perspicace e intuitivo di me


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi pare troppo, persino per un maschio alfa.
> 
> Mi limiterò ad augurarmi che *demoralizio sia più perspicace e intuitivo di me*


la vedo missione impossibile


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la vedo missione impossibile


Più della camminata superacquea di Joey?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi pare troppo, persino per un maschio alfa.
> 
> Mi limiterò ad augurarmi che demoralizio sia più perspicace e intuitivo di me


Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Ma non c'entra nulla con Demoralizio ed il thread. O meglio, in un certo senso si.


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Più della camminata superacquea di Joey?


direi allo stesso livello.

Poi sai.
Per un maschio dominante alfa tutto è possibile.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Ma non c'entra nulla con Demoralizio ed il thread. O meglio, in un certo senso si.



Oh insomma, Joey: vaffanbrodo tu e tutti i tuoi misteri


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh insomma, Joey: vaffanbrodo tu e tutti i tuoi misteri


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh insomma, Joey: vaffanbrodo tu e tutti i tuoi misteri


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Dico solo che la vita ti prende meglio se ascolti un po' di Slayer, ogni tanto. Tutto qua.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Dico solo che la vita ti prende meglio se ascolti un po' di Slayer, ogni tanto. Tutto qua.


E ci voleva tanto! :singleeye:

Quoto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E ci voleva tanto! :singleeye:
> 
> Quoto :up:



Ma ti piacciono?


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti piacciono?


Zì ^^


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Zì ^^


Aspè, ma davvero? Li conoscevi già? O ti piace sto pezzo?


----------



## demoralizio (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la vedo missione impossibile


Bubu? Mehehe!


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, ma davvero? Li conoscevi già? O ti piace sto pezzo?


Li conoscevo già 

Se frequentassi il thread 'Quelle belle da lasciare il segno' vedresti che c'è un manipolo di metallari, me inclusa (oltre a Geko, Demoralizio, MillePensieri, UltimoSangre) che fanno il bello e il cattivo tempo :mexican:

Anzi, perchè non ti unisci anche tu??


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bubu? Mehehe!


ops...mi hai beccata.


nego tutto.

E' stata Leda.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...mi hai beccata.
> 
> 
> nego tutto.
> ...


Ehhh?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

La "cricca" si sta facendo presuntuosa, ben due discussioni metallare. :mrgreen:

E gli Slayer poi...Joey, peccato che tu sia già impegnato con così tante ammiratrici...


----------



## demoralizio (7 Settembre 2012)

Gli Slayer spaccano tutto, ce ne fossero di gruppi cosí.
Peró i Tool a me comunicano davvero tanto, i loro ritmi sincopati incastrati perfettamente tra svariate metriche diverse mi ipnotizzano. Hanno una sensibilità che paragonerei ai Pink Floyd.

Poi, si sa, va a gusti e la musica molte volte è associata ai ricordi... quindi è un casino!


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Gli Slayer spaccano tutto, ce ne fossero di gruppi cosí.
> Peró i Tool a me comunicano davvero tanto, i loro ritmi sincopati incastrati perfettamente tra svariate metriche diverse mi ipnotizzano. Hanno una sensibilità che paragonerei ai Pink Floyd.
> 
> Poi, si sa, va a gusti e la musica molte volte è associata ai ricordi... quindi è un casino!


Un altro articolo su Schism, ricordavo di aver già letto altro sulla canzone :up:

http://www.metallized.it/articolo.php?id=1024


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La "*cricca*" si sta facendo presuntuosa, ben due discussioni metallare. :mrgreen:


No eh! Io non voglio fare parte di nessuna cricca. Mi sento più un metallaro solitario. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dov'è che devo chiedere la relativa s-cancellazione? 


A proposito di Slayer. La faccina rock con la chitarra degli Slayer


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Guardato e ascoltato, però non ho capito se sia un'incitazione o un tentativo di dissuasione.
> 
> O nessuna delle due cose


Bhe...
Io direi che è una canzone contro, lo sforzo collettivo della guerra totale e della propaganda sono indirizzati verso quello che viene definito uno sport o gioco al massacro: vince chi sopravvive e conta quante persone io singolo soldato riesco ad uccidere.

Poi vabbè, gli Slayer non dicono la guerra è brutta e cattiva, la descrivono in modo crudo e provocatorio, come in "Mandatory Suicide", un suicidio obbligatorio che fa riferimento alla coscrizione obbligatoria durante la Guerra del Vietnam.

[video=youtube;2eLiseI-Vxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLiseI-Vxw[/video]




geko ha detto:


> No eh! Io non voglio fare parte di nessuna *cricca*. Mi sento più un metallaro solitario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti, è colpa di Leda :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La "cricca" si sta facendo presuntuosa, ben due discussioni metallare. :mrgreen:
> 
> E gli Slayer poi...Joey, peccato che tu sia già impegnato con così tante ammiratrici...


...


----------



## Markos (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Gli Slayer spaccano tutto, ce ne fossero di gruppi cosí.
> Peró i Tool a me comunicano davvero tanto, i loro ritmi sincopati incastrati perfettamente tra svariate metriche diverse mi ipnotizzano. Hanno una sensibilità che paragonerei ai Pink Floyd.
> 
> Poi, si sa, va a gusti e la musica molte volte è associata ai ricordi... quindi è un casino!


Condivido totalmente...
Veramente splendido il video che hai messo...:up:


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Condivido totalmente...
> Veramente splendido il video che hai messo...:up:


Assoldato nella cricca


----------

